# what's my problem?



## Elizabeth Clemo (Apr 11, 2002)

Hello All!I am wondering how a doctor can and does determine what your "mental problems" are. It seems that I was given paxil without out any discussion (a few years ago) After I stopped taking it I saw a few different doctors and none suggested that I take anything. I have since moved back to my home town, and things did not get better, as I thought they would. I saw a new doctor and she didn't suggest anything either until I told her of some suicidal thoughts I had. She immediatly put me on Celexa. Is it possible that something specificly is going on with me? The Celexa has helped wonders but I still don't help quite right all the time. I recently had my period (it had been three months since the last one) and I became VERY down and irritable, more than a normal woman. What questions should my doctor ask? What should I make sure to tell her? I have an appoitment next week or so to see how things are going. If you have any insight - that would be great!Thank You for all the support and info I've gotten from you all!Elizabeth


----------

